# Best places to see in Australia



## gaile (Sep 15, 2005)

I am hoping that at some time in the future, possibly 2006 or 2007, I can schedule a trip to Australia. It probably could not be longer that a 2 week trip. Can anyone give me any recommendations on where they would go for a first time visit, what area of the country, time of year and where they would recommend staying? 
Thanks in advance.
Gail


----------



## fionahr (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Gail, 

It really depends upon what your interests are.  Australia is a very large country, so you will probably enjoy yourself most if you focus on two or three areas so that you don't have to spend too much time travelling.

My recommendations for a quick trip are:
*1. Sydney*
 - cruise on Sydney Harbour
 - climb the Sydney Harbour Bridge (book a bridge climb on the internet)
 - visit the Sydney Opera House (book an opera or play in advance on the internet if you like)
 - lots more to see if you want to spend more time - beautiful beaches, bush walks, plus some excellent restaurants and cafes (let me know your budget if you want any special recommendations)
*
2. Far North Queensland*
 - Fly to Cairns from Sydney
 - Stay at one of the beaches near Cairns rather than in Cairns itself (eg: Trinity Beach or Palm Cove)
 - Take tours to:
    - Great Barrier Reef 
    - Daintree River and Daintree Rainforest
    - Train and sky rail to Atherton Tablelands if you have time
    - Whitewater rafting on the Tully River if you like something more adventurous
 - Some time relaxing around your hotel pool and local beachside cafes/restaurants

*3. Ayers Rock and the Olgas*
 - Fly to Ayers Rock - I assume you can get there from Cairns
 - Have a couple of days to see the Rock and the Olgas
 - Make time for Alice Springs if you have it.

4. Fly back to Sydney or Melbourne, before flying home.

That is your classic, short Australian  holiday.  There are plenty more things to see and do, but if you do these ones, you will see the most famous tourist attractions and have some memorable experiences.  The best times of year are probably late March or April, or September/October.  They are nice times of the year in Sydney, but not the hottest or wettest in the Far North.  If you come from a colder climate yourself, and don't like heat or humidity at all, then April and September will be better.

If you have any special interests, let us know - we might be able to recomment something in particular.

Have fun planning!

Fionahr


----------



## gaile (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks all. This at least gives me a place to start in trying to plan a trip. I may have more questions as time arises.
Gail


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Gaile
Fionahr practically described our itinery to a T. The only additions we did were a trip to the Blue Mountains while in Sydney and an overnight trip to Alice Springs. If you need a travel agent I highly reccommend Swain Tours www.swainaustralia.com. They are Aussies who live here in the states and did an excellent job with our trip. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## glenn1000 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great itinerary above! We spent some time working in Australia many years ago and were able to travel around quite a bit. Our favorite area was North Queensland and I would give yourself plenty of time there. Make sure you get out to the reef. Sydney is beautiful but it's a big city and as an American I felt like a couple of days there was plenty. The backstage tour at the Opera House was excellent. We really enjoyed Melbourne's architecture, diversity and great food. The drive along the coast south of Melbourne is spectacular but you may not have time for this. Have fun!


----------



## JeffV (Sep 16, 2005)

As with most of our trips, we avoided big cities (we did spend a couple of days in Sydney and saw the high spots there) and drove up the east coast to Coffs Harbor, then inland to Lightning Ridge, back around through the Blue Mountains and several small towns on the way.  We felt we got to know the "real" Australia and Australians.  Also spent quite a bit of time in the Melbourne area working and there is some great things to do and see in that area as well.  Having a cold Foster's and chatting with the local mates is a memory I cherish.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 17, 2005)

*and don't need to spend much time at the Gold Coast*

I am very happy that no one mentioned the Gold COast beach area.  We just got back from 3 weeks 1 in Sydney, 1 up north and one on the Gold Coast (that was the "bonus" resort, for which the trip was offered.)  We were quite disappointed in that area: seeme just like Miami Beach (even some same names as FL!) and couldn;t see flying 14 hours from LAX  when we can get toFL easily.
   BTW, we loved it so much, my husband wants to go back SOON - and I'd like to spend at least 4 weeks there, if not more.


----------



## chubby (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Gail

You have been given good advice on Australia that Fionahr has said in Sydney go to the Blue Mountains it has very good views to see if  it is not cloudy as you said you will only have two weeks  so Sydney And the Barrier Reef is a must a see from there got to Alice Springs and get a tour and go to Ayers Rock if you look up 

http://www.aatkings.com
They do tours from Alice Springs  to Ayers Rock and around Sydney 
If the Red Centre of Australia is not what you want to see Melbourne down south and drive the Great Ocean Road is very good  to see to get the cheapest airfare for the day and time in Australia use

http://www.farehunter.com.au
This will give you the 3 carriers prices 

If you want any more help just ask as I live in Australia and have traveled most of it 
___chubby___


----------



## Judy (Sep 18, 2005)

We leave in three weeks for our long anticipated trip to Australia.  After much research and advice from TUG, we decided on this itinerary:
Sydney - one week at Manly National Apartments, DAE exchange
Great Barrier Reef cruise - one week
Cairns - one week at Worldmark Trinity Links
Ayers Rock - two days
Alice Springs - two days
Kangaroo Island - three days
Melbourne - three days including a one day Great Ocean Road tour.

Watch for my reviews coming soon


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 19, 2005)

*Manly*

We stayed a week at Manly Apts too, a DAE exchange.  I need to get my review posted!  (It's already written.)  
Just be aware that it is small, and stuffy - it's a big blue building (not pink) and you can walk easily from the ferry, (about 2 blocks.)even with your bags.

Loved the location ont he island - but then I LOVE ferry boats (e.g.Washignton State ferries, being from Seattle.)

Write if you have any questions and I'm sure Sydney can answer too!


----------



## glenn1000 (Sep 19, 2005)

Judy said:
			
		

> We leave in three weeks for our long anticipated trip to Australia.  After much research and advice from TUG, we decided on this itinerary:
> Sydney - one week at Manly National Apartments, DAE exchange
> Great Barrier Reef cruise - one week
> Cairns - one week at Worldmark Trinity Links
> ...



That looks like a perfect itinerary. Have a great time!


----------



## Cotswolder (Sep 20, 2005)

fionahr said:
			
		

> Hi Gail,
> That is your classic, short Australian  holiday.  There are plenty more things to see and do, but if you do these ones, you will see the most famous tourist attractions and have some memorable experiences.  The best times of year are probably late March or April, or September/October.  They are nice times of the year in Sydney, but not the hottest or wettest in the Far North.  If you come from a colder climate yourself, and don't like heat or humidity at all, then April and September will be better.
> 
> If you have any special interests, let us know - we might be able to recomment something in particular.
> ...


Hi Fionahr,

We will also be coming to Australia in November.
We have 5 days in Perth area, 7 days north of Sydney and 7 days near Bundaberg, QLD. + 1 day visiting an old friend in Brisbane.
Chubby and Sydney have given us some ideas and we have plans to met friends and relatives in NSW and the Sunshine Coast areas.

We willprobably not take the trip into the Red Centre but any other ideas would be appreciated. I am keeoing all posts to help us plan


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 20, 2005)

*Don Panchos in Bargara*

Don Panchos in Bargara near Bundaberg was GREAT. We got it right away thorugh DAE.

We plannedt o stay there since it would be the most southern place (closest) for us to go out and see the reef. UNfortunately, we booked at the end of the week and the weather changed and all trips from Wed-Sat were cancelled.  So, if you plan to go out to Lady Musgrave, book early if  the wether is good.

Also, the trip is shorter from the town of 1770, but the drive there is soooo LONG - we drove up there one day to see it, being Capt Cook fans, and very glad that we did not attempt it at 5 a.m.

We loved the area and want to return there, especially to see the turtles..


----------



## Cotswolder (Sep 21, 2005)

ronandjoan said:
			
		

> Don Panchos in Bargara near Bundaberg was GREAT. We got it right away thorugh DAE.
> 
> We plannedt o stay there since it would be the most southern place (closest) for us to go out and see the reef. UNfortunately, we booked at the end of the week and the weather changed and all trips from Wed-Sat were cancelled.  So, if you plan to go out to Lady Musgrave, book early if  the wether is good.
> 
> ...


Hi Joan,
We also got Don Panchos through DAE, In fact all three of our exchanges are through DAE.
Good to here you enjoyed it.Wewill be wanting to go out to the reef. We have been before off Magnetic Island and so want to go back again.
What is the length of the trip from Bagara ?
Any helpful hints you can give us on the area would be appreciated


----------



## gaile (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone. This is all great information. I don't know if I can do this in 2006 but with all this great information I'll need to serioiusly work on this!


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 22, 2005)

*More about Don Panchos*



			
				Cotswolder said:
			
		

> Hi Joan,
> We also got Don Panchos through DAE, In fact all three of our exchanges are through DAE.
> Good to here you enjoyed it.Wewill be wanting to go out to the reef. We have been before off Magnetic Island and so want to go back again.
> What is the length of the trip from Bagara ?
> Any helpful hints you can give us on the area would be appreciated



Yes, DAE is awesome.

2 1/2 hours from Baraga and 1 1/2 hours from 1770 - but then, you somehow have to get to 1770 by 7 a.m. So we opted for the Bargara trip, although, as I said it was canceled.

You can walk to the town of Baraga from the resort, but need to drive to the IGA.  Great museums, great sugarcane to see.  The internet cafe in Bargara is at the DIVE SHOP which is run by a couple and the gal is an American! She was glad to speak American English.  

Go over to the beach where the museum is about the loggerhead turtles.  Really nice.  We want to return during the hatchling season (late Feb,Mar).

Beach at Don Panchos is great - much more quiet than Gold Coast. Very interesting with the rocks.  Gary, the manager, does a great job with the activities.


----------



## chubby (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Bruce again 

  At Don Pancho resort there is lots to see go to the reef and if the weather is good go early in the week 
http://www.lmcruises.com.au 
This is the website for the cruise also go to the Bundaberg Rum distillery they do tours and go to Hervey Bay and go on a tour of Fraser Island it is the biggest sand island in the world there are dingoes there they are a wild Australian dog you find in the centre of Australia but the are on this island too a web site is 
http://www.seefraserisland.com
you will get some info of tours there.
 hope this helps you with have a good time down under
____chubby____


----------



## klowiesgrandma (Oct 2, 2005)

*Australia/New Zealand*

My husband and I are making our first trip to Australia in December 05/Jan 06 (we know this is their summer and it will be hot and humid is some places but this is the time that works best for our employment schedule - plus we love hot hot weather!) I enjoyed reading all the responses to gaile's posting.  

Not being a sophisticated timeshare user (at least not internationally) we are resolved to staying in hotels during this trip.  However, we have decided that we will spend more time on our next trip (oh yes there will be a next trip - Australia is too large a country to see in just a few weeks) doing research into timeshares.

Our itenerary is:

3 nights in Brisbane (with day trips to Glass House Mountains, Forest Glen Sanctuary, Eumundi Market, Noosa Head and Sunshine beach; and Gold Coast/Surfer's Paradise)
3 nights in Sydney (day trip to Blue Mountains is only "scheduled" event but we really want to go to Manly Beach and of course the Bridge and Opera House)
2 nights in Port Douglas (day trip to Great Barrier Reef is only "scheduled" event)
3 nights in Adelaide (actually 2 nights in Adelaide with the middle night being on Kangaroo Island)
Back to Sydney to catch Holland America 14 night cruise that will end in Auckland, NZ
4 nights in Auckland

There is so much to see and too little time to squeeze it all in since the travel between cities takes so much time.  

QUESTION:  We will be in Sydney for New Years Eve - any ideas for something special to ring in the new year?

Thanks!


----------



## chubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi
To the answer to your question to see the fireworks off on the Harbour Bridge would the must see thing to do in Sydney on New Years eve the best place to see this event some one else like Sydney would be able to tell you so if you PM her she might be able to give you some info as she lives in Sydney
The trip looks good and you will see a lot of Australia in a short time you will need that cruise  to get over it all
____chubby_________


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 1, 2005)

To Klowiesgrandma

We are leaving from Sidney on a Holland America cruise on January 7th, is that the cruise you are taking?

We will be arriving in Sidney a couple of days early to acclamate ourselves to the time change and flight.  I want to climb the bridge and see the opera house.  I have kind of left it open because I dont know how much we will feel like doing after that flight.  

Anyone have any suggestions on how to survive LAX to Sidney?


----------



## JeffV (Nov 1, 2005)

Drink lots of water, no alcohol.  At the time you would be waking up at home, drink 2 cups of coffee.  Move around in the plane as much as possible.  Do sitting exercises to work your muscles, especially your legs. 


			
				talkamotta said:
			
		

> Anyone have any suggestions on how to survive LAX to Sidney?


----------



## fionahr (Nov 10, 2005)

Cotswolder said:
			
		

> Hi Fionahr,
> 
> We will also be coming to Australia in November.
> [...]
> We willprobably not take the trip into the Red Centre but any other ideas would be appreciated. I am keeoing all posts to help us plan



Hi Cotswolder, 

Sorry, I haven't checked into the BBS for a while - unusual for me - so I didn't see your question in time.  You are probably over here now!  If you are at Boambee Bay resort on the NSW coast in the week starting Nov 18, look out for me!  Hope you have a great trip, and enjoy catching up with your friends.  

Cheers, 
Fiona HR


----------



## fionahr (Nov 10, 2005)

I found melatonin tablets were amazingly helpful for jetlag.  Do an internet search for melatonin and jetlag, or get a naturopath to recommend the dosage.  In Australia, you can get them in the vitamin section at the chemist, if you want to use them on your way home.  We managed to go from Sydney to Rome and felt only a couple of hours behind.  It took us only a day or so to feel completely comfortable.  Normally it takes me about a week.

Have to agree with the water and exercise, too, of course!


----------



## Cotswolder (Nov 10, 2005)

fionahr said:
			
		

> Hi Cotswolder,
> Sorry, I haven't checked into the BBS for a while - unusual for me - so I didn't see your question in time.  You are probably over here now!  If you are at Boambee Bay resort on the NSW coast in the week starting Nov 18, look out for me!  Hope you have a great trip, and enjoy catching up with your friends.
> Cheers,
> Fiona HR


Hi Fiona,
No, we leave the UK on 18th November flying to Perth for the first week.
We are staying at Pacific Palms resort near Forster/Tuncurry, NSW from 25th to 2nd December before we go up to QLD for our last week.

Our week in NSW will mainly be meeting with rellies who we have only just located. They live in Forster and the Sunshine Coast area.

Bruce


----------



## jwq387 (Jan 2, 2006)

*trip to Australia*



			
				fionahr said:
			
		

> Hi Gail,
> 
> It really depends upon what your interests are.  Australia is a very large country, so you will probably enjoy yourself most if you focus on two or three areas so that you don't have to spend too much time travelling.
> 
> ...


I am an avid golfer, and plan on staying a week in/around Melbourne to play the Sandbelt golf courses. My wife would like to stay on a scenic beach that is also good for swimming, or at least dipping our toes in the ocean. We want to spend less than $175 US per night for lodging. I am flexible; would be willing to stay at Mornington Peninsula. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cathy Berg (Jan 3, 2006)

*trip to Australia/New Zealand*

were gone 2 weeks in late November of 2005 to Australia/New Zealand.  Didn't have near enough time but here are the highlights and the amount of days we spent at each location.  Wonderful trip...

5 days at Cairns staying at Trinity Beach - Seachange Beach Front Apartments - one day trip to Great Barrier Reef on Ocean Spirit; one day to Kuranda - train and gondola rides; one day very small group tour to Daintree, Cape Tribulation, etc.

3 days in Sydney staying in the Rocks - one day on the Explorer Bus; one day to Darling Harbor; nighttime harbor cruise, aquarium, fish market, opera house

3 days in Auckland staying at the Crowne Plaza on the concierge level - one day on the Explorer Bus, one day to Waiheke Island and departure at mid day on the 3rd day.

if you have any specifics, feel free to email me.  

Cathy Berg


----------

